# IBS during pregnancy



## classyburd

Does anybody else suffer from this and how did it affect you during pregnancy. Did it get worse or remain the same throughout???


----------



## Dragonfly

I had A bit of it at the start, direoraha alot actually. Seems to have calmed down now though. It was awful I didnt know what end to put in the toilet. Just your body changing.


----------



## danni2609

Yeh i suffered diarrheoa at the beginning up to 12wks but it went after that


----------



## Hevz

Probably not IBS but I *always* suffer from incredible wind pains during pregnancy, so bad that sometimes I've been doubled up and almost screaming with the pain. The 1st time it happened in a past pregnancy I thought I was miscarrying and was lay on the bathroom floor, unable to move and hubby had to call an ambulance. Once I had managed to go to the loo I was fine and felt very silly and embarrassed (he cancelled the ambulance luckily).

I only manage to cope as I know it'll pass eventually but sometimes it can take a couple of hours:cry:. I often have bouts of diarroeah after all the pains too but sometimes it's just wind and I'm fine and dandy once it's gone. How can a bit of wind cause such intense pain?:hissy: I thought fizzy drinks were causing it but cut them out and it's just as bad as ever....mostly affects me in the evening too:shrug:


----------



## classyburd

yes i notice i have alot of trapped wind in the evening.

I am also going from being bunged up to the other extreme rather quickly


----------



## Meels-Spot

I've had IBS all my life, but I get badly constipated with it rather than getting the runs. With the pregnancy I have had horrendous constipation, often only managing to go to the loo once or maybe twice a week, and even that is a major effort! I have been taking Califig on doctors recommendations but it hasn't helped to be honest, so I am now on small doses of lactulose, but I can't take too much as it's very high sugar. I've definitely had more wind during the pregnancy, but I guess that's linked to the constipation!


----------



## alphatee

Meels-Spot said:


> I've had IBS all my life, but I get badly constipated with it rather than getting the runs. With the pregnancy I have had horrendous constipation, often only managing to go to the loo once or maybe twice a week, and even that is a major effort! I have been taking Califig on doctors recommendations but it hasn't helped to be honest, so I am now on small doses of lactulose, but I can't take too much as it's very high sugar. I've definitely had more wind during the pregnancy, but I guess that's linked to the constipation!

i suffer just the same as you its gets worse the further i am in pregnancy i also take laculose which just makes me sick alately,,,the doctor says just to watch what i eat & it will settle after,i cant wait as im in estreme pain with trapped wind al the time


----------



## classyburd

Yes i have suffered with it as long as i can remember due to being an easily stressed person, i just hope my pregnancy dont affect it too much as its horrid

I have quite bad griping pains first thing in the morning at the moment, and constipation.


----------



## SwissMiss

I've had IBS since I was about 15 or so (the loose variety, charming) - also mostly triggered by stress although I don't consider myself a nervous person: apparently my body is though! From 6wks to 9 wks of my pregnancy, not only was I all-day nauseous but had MAJOR bouts of my IBS - I seriously stopped goin' out 'cause I HAD to be near a loo! Then just past 9 weeks it vanished, I had 3-4wks of a blissfully NORMAL stomach (y'know, once a day bowl movements, not loose, etc -sorry for the tmi) and NOW I have the opposite, completely plugged up!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR!!! I'm getting by on Activia yogourt (sth I could not even have a spoonful of b/f 'cause it made sprint to the loo) but if it gets any worse I'm heading for a prescription... 
:hugs:


----------



## classyburd

Yes i have the all day neasea and have been on the loo abit today :( Dont like this feeling much, dont even wanna go out or eat coz it just comes out again lol


----------



## Clartylou

I suffer from IBS and for the past few weeks my diarrhoea was bad, more so than usual. It has calmed down a lot, but I find that when I feel sick, it can actually come out the other end and the feeling goes. I am going to ask my midwife at my 1st appt next week to see what she says, as I'm not sure if there will be any affect on the pregnancy/baby if my diarrhoea consists for the full term.

Clartylou x


----------



## classyburd

I would rather have diarrhoea than feel sick/be sick all day


----------



## **angel**

i do and have decided that its my IBS thats playing up now and giving me diarrhoea every time i eat :( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## darkheaven77

i had ibs for yrs now i get it bad at firsts stage of pregnancy then it tends to stuff ya up a bit i use jelly suppositories for the constipation it so helps plus ibs comes bk big time after 30 weeks but girls think of it this way ppl drink caster oil to get a good turn out when they had enough of baby at there due dates we will never have to lol as ibs will help lol :hug:


----------



## classyburd

What are these jelly things your on about and where do you get them?


----------

